

Wave your phone around randomly and influence algorithmic music generation - bozho
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.computoser

======
bozho
To answer the inevitable question - the ways music gets influenced are:

\- speed - the faster you wave the phone, the faster the piece is

\- variation - the bigger the standard deviation in the values from the
accelerometer is, the more variation in the melody there is.

\- light - if it's dark around, the scale is minor, if it's light - it's
major.

~~~
x1024
Using this in bed will answer once and for all the eternal question: "Do you
make love like Barry White or Nickelback?"

~~~
scrapcode
Slow down. There are women listening.

~~~
x1024
Why, are the women not curious?

------
john_whelan
The only android device I have is a nexus 7. It's very large and I'm nervous
I'm going to chuck it across the room.

~~~
davidandgoliath
Seems like a ploy to get people to buy more android devices.. after theirs
break. Staring at a box that contains three broken nexus phones right now :p

~~~
john_whelan
Hmm, that's not a bad business scheme

1\. Create a smart phone 2\. Release a lot of free apps that put the phone at
risk for the user breaking it 3\. ??? 4\. Profit

